# MAC Pigments, how long do they really last?



## linzbyrd (Mar 26, 2007)

I hear people say that their pigments will last them forever because of the size of the jar, but how long do they _actually_ last before the product goes bad?  Sooo...., how long have you been using your pigments without them going bad?


----------



## eco (Mar 26, 2007)

I have not had to toss any pigments yet.  I've had some for about 2 years and they are the same as the day I bought them.  What I do, and would advise, is to buy a few sample size containers, and use a spatula or small spoon (I cut off the end of an Icee straw with the little shovel end) to scoop some into the container.  Then tuck away your pigment for safe keeping and use the sample container for everyday use.  If you use clean, dissenfected utensils to take pigment out of it's container (not fingers or brushes) your pigment should literally last years and years.  Keep germs out of that pot and you'll be golden!

I can't remember which thread it was, but if you do a few searches you might find the one i'm thinking of-- which stated how long different mac products last.  eyeshadows and powders/pigments last the longest.  Lipsticks/glosses/mascaras expire the quickest.  HTH!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 26, 2007)

The way I look at it, as long as you use nice clean brushes there should be no reason to toss your pigments!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't made a dent in my full pigments, not even my holiday vials. They last foreverrr


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup they last forever!!! But i still have a fear that i'm going to spill my jars or that they will finish LOL

For the pigments that i use a lot, i fill up some pill boxes from the dollar store just so its easy to access them i & i don't always have to get my jars out & make a daily mess. The ones i barely use, i just reach for the jar when i need them.


----------



## linzbyrd (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone else?????


----------



## docmaria (Mar 27, 2007)

I have pigments from pre-2000 and they are definitely fine.

Agree with the tip of making samples for everyday use.

Not to avoid rancidity but to prevent tragic spilling mishaps.  

I'm not a victim personally, but have been traumatised by other people's sad tales of loss (I get a mini-version of post traumatic stress disorder everytime someone posts pictures of said carnage).


----------



## sofver (Mar 27, 2007)

Forver and Ever! I couldnt imagine fixing a jar of pigments..


----------



## eco (Mar 28, 2007)

yes agreed on the spillage scare.... I once dropped a sample jar of gold dusk and it was nothing but trauma.  i cannot imagine spilling a full jar.  that stuff is hard to cleam up, too!!!!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_yes agreed on the spillage scare.... I once dropped a sample jar of gold dusk and it was nothing but trauma. i cannot imagine spilling a full jar. that stuff is hard to cleam up, too!!!!!_

 
Oh god, spillage recovery sucks! I dropped half my full jar of Violet pigment. On our white couch. Luckily it vaccuumed out really easily, but I was sooo sad to loose so much product.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 28, 2007)

They're dry products. I can't imagine they'd "turn".

BTW: Violet piggy on a white couch.... I'd have had a heartattack. I LOVE my violet pigment. Screw the couch!


----------



## ette (Mar 28, 2007)

They don't turn as they are powder products. They literally last forever, unless you are a makeup artist and then you'd probably run out of Vanilla, the basics.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

I still have pigments from 5 years ago and they're still going strong. The funny thing is, they still look brand new. If someone used them for nailpolish or whatever like it says you can then I'm sure they wouldn't last as long.


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

hhehe


----------



## redhead2000 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've had mine for a few years now. I don't think they'll turn.


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

oh my, I have not even touched my pigs. I just dab a lil' off the lid thing and that's all I need. I have a feeling one day my daughter will be inheriting them. lol


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2007)

another tip to using up your pigments faster...is to

create own sample pigments of yourself my mixing different pigments together..

but erm..so far...nope i've haven even a 1/2 tsp sample size of deckchair pigment, let alone my full jar pigments..


----------



## Eowyn (Mar 31, 2007)

I have only ever gone through one pigment jar. Kitschmas. But I used it for EVERYTHING for about a year. Nailpolish, on my eyes, mixed with a few other pigments to make a pretty lipgloss, and I made about 7-8 bottles of kitschmas nailpolish for friends who loved MY nailpolish.

And I mixed it in with a really nice thick cream and used it on my chest in the summer to add some "dazzle" (I'm SUPER pale, so it was really pretty)

Then I had about 1/3 of the jar left after all this (and making samples!) and my daughter spilled the rest of it. OOPS. (she started liking makeup when she learned to walk...oops)

DH just happened to be out of town, and staying near a pro store. So he replaced it (after demanding pictures of the spill), and bought me like 5 or 6 other pigments that the SA just told him he HAD to buy for me.

But thats it. I also put them in smaller jars for everyday use, then it's easier to swap for samples and stuff. I did go through an entire jar of coco beach, but I sold 12 1/4tsp samples on ebay...so the entire jar. (after realizing it turned ORANGE on me, ick!!)

Aren't pigments fun though?? I just counted mine last night, I have 60!! holy cow! (full-size, although many are half a jar or less)


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!  This helps me to justify all my pigment purchases, since they apparently will last forever!


----------

